# Tin's little engines



## Tin Falcon (Jul 14, 2007)

Tins Little engines
I first became interested in building model engines in the fall of 2001. My brother had purchased several kits from PM research and both or the Steam and sterling books from village press. I ordered a PMR 2B myself and started it . The following January I ventured on a day trip to Lebanon PA along with my brothers and my son in tow for our first Cabin Fever show. Wow lots of neat stuff to see and much more inspiration. I purchased V.P.s  S&S book 1 and started mini-kin. I found Ed Warrens plans for Lucy and Webster on line and built them.
. By the summer of 2003 I had a small collection and felt I could start exhibiting at the first Iron Fever Expo in York, PA. I was a bit intimidated at first and was not sure that my little display of just a few engines would have any interest.  My wife soon noticed that people just about stood on their heads to see how 'Lucy' works. Well, we enjoyed the show enough to keep going, and have not missed an Iron Fever or Cabin Fever Expo since. After building a couple of engines I started to experiment with my own designs. 
    Each show we try to add at least one engine and improve the display, and after a while my wife and son started to build and display their own engines. We try to work 'outside the box' and use unusual materials and/or come up with unusual designs.  
   'Rosie' is made of Corian.  'Rosie' is the heart shaped engine, and was designed and built mostly by my wife and first displayed at CF '06.  'Seymour', the double action see-through engine, also debuted at that show. I actually have a few more engines at this point but this gives you a good idea of my work. 





I also realized i needed to upgrade my display by mounting the regulators and adding doors. Here is a rear view.




[/img]    
If you have any questions about my engines I will be glad to answer.
Tin


----------



## wareagle (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks, Tin...  My wife saw the "Rosie" model and placed an order!  :lol: 

Nice looking models!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 16, 2007)

Wareagle:
     Tell her she has to help make the parts. That is what my wife did, it was here idea I was more of a technical assistant and adviser.  
Tin


----------

